# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  Rodent room build

## OhhWatALoser

First a rant. The city I used to live in at some point during me living there decided to change their no 6+ foot constrictor snake rule, to just no constrictor snakes at all. No grandfather clause or anything, just overnight I had a whole room of contraband. So obviously I needed to move to continue this hobby. Thankfully I was able to lay low and never have an issues with the city, but still took me a while before my once legal snakes were legal again.

So now the new house is a total fixer upper (exactly what I was looking for) and it happens to have a 2 car detached garage with an addition on the back of it. I decided I didn't want to raise rodents in the house this time, so I sectioned off part of the addition to be the new rodent room. Room will be 14.5ft x 15ft. I started by studding out the ceiling and built the wall to section it off. This also allowed me to jack up the sagging roof and give the "supports" a wall to sit on. While I was added made a loft above the room. Put up lights to see. Drywalled what wasn't finished, took out the window and studded that out. Started putting up shelves that will hold the water tubs.

My plans are to have valves in front of each water tub for easy fill up. Racks will roll under them and hook up. I want to do fiberglass panels on the wall for easy cleaning and I wont have to tape the walls lol. I'm not even sure on the flooring but I am thinking vinyl sheets just so it is smooth for rolling racks. I still need to bring gas and water over to it. Getting quotes for furnace and a/c. I am getting a big utility sink that will actually fit tubs in it. If i can't find a utility tub big enough, I swear to god there will be a bathtub in there. I also got a big pot growers exhaust fan. supposedly the carbon also cleans up the ammonia, so I am giving it a shot so my neighbors don't smell anything if the wind blows the wrong way. 

I want to go all out on this and make these rodents convenient as possible to take care of. Any suggestions you can throw at me will be appreciated. Here what i have done so far:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-01-2016),Creepy Alien (11-05-2015),HenryTheSnake (12-14-2015),Mighty Morphin Balls (03-09-2016)

----------


## FranklinMorphs

Firstly, great job, cool to see someone else who actually likes doing this kind of work.

One suggestion, when you do the wall pannels, offset the seams from the drywall seams. It looks like you're using standard drywall, so while the moisture will still make it into and through the drywall, it will penetrate the center much more slowly than at an unfinished seam, should you have any issues. An never run more than one row of the panels horizontally. If you have a window or something to get a panel under, it's fine, but if you would have to stack panels and have a horizontal seam, if any water gets into that seam, it's going to track across the seam first, and make the problem much bigger, much faster.

----------

OhhWatALoser (11-06-2015)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

thanks for the tips

----------


## Freakie_frog

You will need to circulate air!!. Make the floor washable and the walls too. The smell of rat pee and poo is going to ruin the drywall. AC and heating that many rats produce a lot of body heat especially in the summer. We use an 80,000 btu AC unit during the summer. We also use 2 - 36" fans that vent to the outside and 2 - 24" squirrel cage fans that run 24/7 to pump fresh air into the room. Our room is 40'x24'

----------

OhhWatALoser (11-07-2015)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

finished the water shelves, now I just need to plumb them. Added electrical for fans, water heater, and heat trace. started to insulate.

----------

HenryTheSnake (12-14-2015)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Looking good.  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## OhhWatALoser

finished insulation, forgot about the dehumidifier, added shelf and electrical for dehumidifier, added place to mount fan

----------

PitOnTheProwl (11-08-2015)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Trench to the garage,  put in gas water electrical and ethernet pipes. 

Dogs helped out in the crawlspace 

Got drywall up on the ceiling,  I highly suggest getting help for this, it sucked doing it by myself lol

----------

_Fraido_ (03-08-2016),HenryTheSnake (12-14-2015),PitOnTheProwl (11-21-2015)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Well I havn't done much, been on a string of overtime and also had a little mishap at work that had my hands pretty tender, so I had a few days of not working on house. However I did get a nice craigslist steal today, 7 foot piece of corian for 25 bucks. Just needed a little modification.

Before:








almost fits the big tubs, at least we shouldn't be getting water all over the place now  :Smile:  


Also started to tape the ceiling

----------

_Fraido_ (03-08-2016),HenryTheSnake (12-14-2015),SamO (12-14-2015)

----------


## HenryTheSnake

Keep up the great work and keep posting updates!!

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Looks like I got another week of overtime this week. Still managed to get this mocked up today. Worked in a space for some drawers to store extra water nipples, tubing and such. I also wanted to keep as much off the floor as possible, making it easier to clean or catch escapees.

----------

_SmoothScales_ (03-09-2016)

----------


## artgecko

Nice setup!  That sink is going to be a dream!  I only have a regular bathroom / sink off my reptile and rodent room.. I have visions of a utility sink, but that'll probably never happen lol. 

What are you planning on using for the walls?  Will you just paint, or use something to cover them that is more durable?

----------


## redshepherd

This will look awesome!

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> What are you planning on using for the walls?  Will you just paint, or use something to cover them that is more durable?


I plan on fiberglass panels or something similar.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Holiday break is over tomorrow. I thought I would get more done over break but with all the get togethers, birthdays, and normal holiday stuff, turns out it wasn't much of a break at all lol.

I did however get a furnace installed and new electrical pulled out to the garage, the electrical part involved a service change on my house also. a/c gets installed in the spring. this is just outside the rat room:




Also go water line pulled from the house to the rat room with heat trace, still need to tie it in, also changed my mind on the water heater location, so built another shelf and moved the outlet up.


yup thats it so far

----------

_Fraido_ (03-08-2016),SamO (01-04-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

So much work and so much love. I wish I had your knowledge in my head and vision. Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OhhWatALoser

most of my knowledge of this kind of stuff comes from just doing it. Occasionally you need a youtube video to get you started or someone to help you along, but honestly most people are capable of way more than they think. Don't cut yourself short.  :Smile:

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Yay paint! ceiling and shelves, makes it look better and also hopefully prevents any water or that ammonia smell from soaking in anywhere.

----------

_Fraido_ (03-08-2016),PitOnTheProwl (01-07-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Got the easy wall up, just straight cuts and no receptacles,  now on to the more complicated pieces tomorrow. I can't believe how much adhesive this is going to take me,  I nearly used an entire 3.5 gallon bucket on one wall,  looks like I need to go buy 3 more buckets.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

1 and 3/4 more walls done, insulation is a temporary door  :Smile:

----------

_Fraido_ (03-08-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Finally got the walls done, now to finish the sink and caulk

----------

_Fraido_ (03-08-2016)

----------


## LittleTreeGuy

Looks great man.  As I was looking through your thread I thought of a few things...

1.  I wish I had a space like that.
2.  That's a killer sink!  
3.  If you have a room like this for your rodents... I can't wait to see the room for your reptiles!   :Popcorn:

----------


## OhhWatALoser

haha, well this is my first project since we moved, reptile room is just a small bedroom filled with racks currently. However I have plans of blowing out the wall to the bedroom next to it, adding a sink and rebuilding every rack I own to fit the room  :Smile:

----------


## OhhWatALoser

finish fiberglass panels on the sink, officially done with the fiberglass panels yay! still need to caulk.

----------

_Fraido_ (03-08-2016)

----------


## LittleTreeGuy

Looks great man!!

----------


## Eric Alan

This thread is awesome. You're making great progress. It's so rewarding when a project like this starts to take shape and you can see things falling into place the further you get into them. Looking forward to seeing more from you!

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Finished caulking, looks much better and hopefully seals everything up. Also mounted the counter top.






I also decided I was going to epoxy the floor as most other flooring needs maintenance I don't feel like doing. I acid etched the concrete, makes the epoxy stick. As long as everything goes to plan i should have time to do the epoxy and top coat saturday.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-01-2016),Fedwa001 (01-22-2016),_Fraido_ (03-08-2016)

----------


## LittleTreeGuy

Sweet!! :Good Job:

----------


## OhhWatALoser

well laid down the epoxy yesterday, I still can hardly walk into the garage, the smell is incredibly strong. been opening the door to clear it out, but then i have to keep the heat in to let it continue to cure. oh what fun projects are during the winter. So being basically evicted from the garage for a day or two, I did get the water tied in on the house side, now I just need to finish plumbing the room and should have water ready to go.

----------

Fedwa001 (01-25-2016),_Fraido_ (03-08-2016),Kokorobosoi (01-24-2016),PitOnTheProwl (01-24-2016)

----------


## LightningPython

It looks awesome!

----------


## OhhWatALoser

little each day, got a door today. apparently my rough opening was almost too small for this door, I swear I had the recommended measurements, but i guess not. So to make it work it had to go in a little tilted lol. didn't help that my concrete isn't remotely close to level, but I thought I took that into account when I built the rough opening. Wish I would of made the rough opening a half inch bigger both ways, but oh well. it opens and shuts, just what I needed. Also with the concrete being so unlevel it made my threshold float in the air, Only thing I could think of was to spray some foam under it to give it a little support when someone steps on it. We shall see how this works out.

----------

_Fraido_ (03-08-2016)

----------


## LittleTreeGuy

Looks good.  Those rodents will probably never notice your measurements didn't come out perfect.   :Smile:

----------

Fedwa001 (01-26-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Heat traced wired up, faucet added, started the plumbing. The valve going out the ceiling is for a water spigot outside and a possible future sprinkler system (might as well be ready for it right?). The shelf valve will go through the shelf, up the back wall, and have a piece sticking out where a tub with a hole in it will slide right over. I have room for over 30 of these setups. I am going to start with 4 just to get the room up and running and add more when needed.

----------

_Fraido_ (03-08-2016)

----------


## LittleTreeGuy

Looks good man.  What kind of water line is that?  Is that the PEX stuff?  I guess I'm old school... I still use old, white, sched 40 pvc.  LOL

----------

Fedwa001 (01-29-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

yea its pex. flexible, it can supposedly even give a little if it freezes, no guarantee it wont split but much better chance than hard pipe. cuts a lot easier. I'll see how successful my connection are when I turn the water on lol. I tapped in the house supply and did 4 crimps there and those held, now to see if my other 100 or so hold when I turn that valve lol. crimper is sure giving me a work out though, not exactly the easiest thing to repeatedly use.  my elbows are throbbing as i type this. I know its nothing but I do enjoy its color coding also lol. You can get it in white if you want though. oh also it turned out to be much cheaper and time saver compared to soldering copper, which is what I used to do.

----------


## LittleTreeGuy

Yea, I like it for the lack of joints you have to use.  I know a lot of new construction around here is going to all PEX where they just homerun all the connections.  Pretty cool, and like you, I also like the color coding.  Soldering copper is an art form... one that I've tried and just can't master.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Yea I'm not sold on the home run everything method,  seems like a lot of wasted pipe to me,  I mean the shower sink and toilet are next to each other,  why use 3 separate lines? As for soldering,  no doubt an art form.  I'll never claim to be good at it,  just good at fixing my screw ups lol

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Yeah I would be the guy with copper and a lot of "sweating" going on.  :Wink:

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Well so far pex has my approval, not one single leak from it. The only leak I have is the braided line that came with the faucet. it was a cheapo faucet that came with the sink, so not really much of a loss, just was hoping to be done with that. but looks like my water system is ready to go once I get some more tubs. I decided to only do 3 for now as I only have 3 rodent racks and will just add more as I make more racks. filled up the water heater, giving that a test run right now. Also got myself a fancy lock, it is in a detached garage so extra features like alarms and being able to notify me of someone attempting to get in might be nice.

----------

Fedwa001 (01-31-2016),_Fraido_ (03-08-2016)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Thank you for getting the Schlage keypad and not the Kwik Set...... The new "Smart Key" lock is plain junk.  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_Darkbird_ (02-01-2016),Fedwa001 (01-31-2016)

----------


## Fedwa001

This is awesome 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## LittleTreeGuy

Asking because I have no clue...  why have a tub that fills up with water?

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Asking because I have no clue...  why have a tub that fills up with water?


Watering system for rat racks.

----------


## LittleTreeGuy

> Watering system for rat racks.


So, fill up the tub, then just a gravity fed, drip-type system from there?

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Lol I guess it does look weird as is. I havn't got my tank connectors yet,  perhaps it will make more sense when it looks like this

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> So, fill up the tub, then just a gravity fed, drip-type system from there?


http://www.reptilebasics.com/rodent-watering/
All the parts for you to visualize

----------


## Albert Clark

Man, I wish I would've paid attention when I went to vocational school back in the day. Maybe I would be able to do some of this work. Kudos Owal. I am awestruck that you can do all this work essentially alone. Guess it helps to be a jack of all trades.

----------


## Darkbird

Not taking anything away from this awesome build (wish I had that much space to work with!!), but I think a lot more people are capable of something like this than they realize. If you can put a rodent of snake rack together in the first place, you should be able to handle this. Plenty of info to help you out available online.
 Owal, are you planning anything for filtering the water feeding into the tubs? Just curious as sediment and mineral buildup are usually the main causes for valve failures in these systems.

----------

OhhWatALoser (02-01-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Not taking anything away at all,  I said the same thing in this thread on post 17.

I have no plans for filtering currently,  I used to have problems with the variflow valves,  but I switched to the reptile basic ones which use a spring and havn't had a failure yet.  The tank connectors have a built in screen which gets dust and what not.  I might make it a habit to clean everything once in a while incase of any build up like that. 

Worst case scenario,  I have issues and I add a filter of some sort lol.

----------


## Darkbird

I wasn't thinking anything too fancy, maybe just a micron particle filter inline with the feed for the tubs. And in my case, even using RO water I have to clean the filter screens every 2-3 months due to the buildup of bacterial film. I need to clean my lines too, come to think of it, lol.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Got my new faucet,  apperently they have different size connectors on the lines so I have to get some sort of adapter to hook it up. Did the base molding,  caulked along the bottom edge while I did it to help seal the bottom. I think this weekend I will be putting racks back together.  I'm starting to see a light at the end of the tunnel,  checklist is shrinking fast. Have to do molding around the door.  Have to add another tub set up because apperently I can't count and forgot a rack that was buried. Put some hooks up for a broom dustpan and mop.  Make some drawers for the sink... Should be able to house rodents very soon.

----------

_Fraido_ (03-08-2016)

----------


## LittleTreeGuy

Sweet man.  It's so nice watching someone else do the work.  LOL...  Seriously though, you've done a very nice job on this build!

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Lol I wish I could watch someone do the work,  kinda makes me wonder what a contractor would charge for a build up like this...  I have no idea. 

Well I finished the door molding and started building racks.  Taking all my old tubing off and putting new stuff on,  might as well start clean.

----------

_Fraido_ (03-08-2016)

----------


## Fedwa001

Where are you located?  And when you get up and running how do I get some of your mice? Lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------

jlopezgdonas (02-07-2016)

----------


## Eric00

> Where are you located?  And when you get up and running how do I get some of your mice? Lol 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


That's what I was thinking  :Wink: .  Anyways very nice setup, clean work!

----------


## OhhWatALoser

I'm about 10 miles north of detroit,  might be a while before I have surplus,  but there was one point a few years ago where I was supplying my area. 

Thanks for all the kind comments guys

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Where are you located?  And when you get up and running how do I get some of your mice? Lol





> That's what I was thinking .  Anyways very nice setup, clean work!


Only warning to keep all sales talk in either PM or the classified section ONLY.

----------

Eric00 (02-06-2016)

----------


## Eric00

Sorry pit and ohhwataloser, was just kidding around I don't even own a snake yet  :Wink:   sorry guys!

----------


## Fedwa001

Yeah wow it was a joke. Probably not even close enough to purchase. Lighten up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------

_Asherah_ (02-07-2016),_Fraido_ (03-08-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

calm down guys it was just a warning

----------


## Fedwa001

I know, and your right just seemed kinda over the top 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> I know, and your right just seemed kinda over the top


Seeing as very few people take the time to read the TOS of any site they join I took the time to send you the section you need to be concerned with here.
I could have infracted you instead but was in a good mood.
Consider it an FYI and enjoy your day.
Back on track as I would suck to loose this thread for continued issues.

----------


## Fedwa001

> calm down guys it was just a warning


I just wanted to Apologize to you personally for the drama that was caused on your very informative and amazing thread. My statement of buying mice from you was merely one of admiration to all the hard work you have put in. Some people have deemed it necessary to put me in my place so I will no longer comment on this thread but thank you for all the hard work you have shared with us. 

Have a better day 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## OhhWatALoser

No need to worry about it, we were all warned. If you've ever been on a forum with no moderation, you would appreciate what a better environment the mods make it. Thank em and move on.

To get back on track, I will say seeing these guys put back together after I don't know how many months makes me happy, still need to redo all the tubing, but im close to raising rodents again. I might be able to park a car in my garage finally now lol.

----------

_Fraido_ (03-08-2016),_Marrissa_ (02-11-2016)

----------


## Asherah

Man this is such an inspiring room. Here I was all giddy with a corner the the outbuilding!  

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk

----------


## Jordan H

This is a sick room and awesome thread, thanks for sharing. Looking forward to seeing the operation!!

----------


## OhhWatALoser

well this is it for today, I didn't really feel like doing tubing today and its time to get ready for the super bowl party and pretend like I know something about foosball.

----------

Fedwa001 (02-08-2016),_Fraido_ (03-08-2016)

----------


## Darkbird

Still very jealous of this build, mostly because I don't have the room to do the same, lol. Nice work.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

I realized it can be hard to get a feel for rooms in still photos, so here my video update. Fun fact first time I ever used the video on this phone.

----------

ElKing (02-17-2016),Fedwa001 (02-21-2016),_Fraido_ (03-08-2016),PitOnTheProwl (02-16-2016),spikell75 (02-16-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

This will probably  be my last update for a while as I don't plan on changing much for now on. I added a shield for the plumbing under the sink. 



Got a cage for the sugar gliders and will be putting them out here, as they tend to smell also.


fan, makes a big difference, glad I listened to Freakie_frog


I currently have my pot fan turning on for 5 minutes every 2 hours. I might have to increase that as I start getting more rodents in there. I still need to do the tubing on 2 of the racks, but I hate the home depot tubing I got, so I am waiting on the tubing I ordered previously. When the guy comes to do check out on the air conditioning, I will be having him move the ductwork up along the ceiling. The original plan was to do it that way so nothing would block the return, but due to the dust I changed my mind and put the return on the outside of the room (not so much a return as it is an intake now). however I never thought ahead about changing the duct work. I still need to build drawers for the sink, but I have more pressing projects around the house, so that will have to wait. Prehaps in a few months I could do an update to see how its working out for me. but so far everything is going great.

----------

_Darkbird_ (03-09-2016),_Fraido_ (03-08-2016)

----------


## Eric00

Do you have a thread with your snakes, or did I miss them in here?

----------


## Fraido

Wow, how have I not come across this thread!? This is so cool to see, and I love everything about it. This is how it's done, and if I ever build a rat room, I'm totally coming back to this thread.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## SmoothScales

For one, this is awesome!  #RatRoomGoals right here.  Seriously.  Two - those rat racks are awesome!  Much more sturdy and efficient looking than just about every rat rack build I've run across.  Where's the build thread for them?   :Confuse:  
Love the room!  Want one of my own!

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Do you have a thread with your snakes, or did I miss them in here?


I have random threads but I havn't posted updated pictures in a long time. I really need to take a day and get the collection, perhaps sometime after this breeding season.




> Wow, how have I not come across this thread!? This is so cool to see, and I love everything about it. This is how it's done, and if I ever build a rat room, I'm totally coming back to this thread.


thanks  :Smile: 




> For one, this is awesome!  #RatRoomGoals right here.  Seriously.  Two - those rat racks are awesome!  Much more sturdy and efficient looking than just about every rat rack build I've run across.  Where's the build thread for them?   
> Love the room!  Want one of my own!


I've built a few rat racks, each one get better/more convenient, but this is the most recent one. I think I might attempt a metal one next time. Still need to find myself a deal on a welder.
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...other-rat-rack

----------

_SmoothScales_ (03-09-2016)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Figure I'd share a few thoughts since its been over a year.




Watering system works like a charm. Filling up water buckets without a hose is awesome. I got rid of the dehumidifier. Once production ramped up it couldn't keep up. So now the exhaust fan is on 24/7. Air flow is the only way to keep it manageable. I also unplugged the carbon fan inside the room as it really didn't do much. Built a few grow out racks for the rats. Been working pretty good so far.

----------

_Darkbird_ (08-29-2017),PitOnTheProwl (08-27-2017),_Prognathodon_ (08-27-2017),Sallos (08-27-2017)

----------


## artgecko

Great looking setup!  I am so jealous of that large industrial sink lol.

----------

OhhWatALoser (08-27-2017)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Great looking setup!  I am so jealous of that large industrial sink lol.


Thanks, If you already have a utility sink with room on both sides, could be an easy swap out and you can have your own.  :Smile:  just dont use the garbage faucet that comes with it. Ive bought 2, one for rodents and one for the snake room and they were both leaky junk. http://www.homedepot.com/p/BigTub-Ut...28CF/203155730

----------


## artgecko

Thanks for the info!
My reptile room has an attached *extremely small* bath (shower, kit sink, toilet).  I would love to replace the sink with a large one, but I don't think my husband would be on the same page lol.  

I'm hoping to setup a shed with electric, water, etc. in the future, so I may look into this at that point.

----------


## Randall L Turner Jr

*This entire thread is excellent and motivational.  Well done all around. Thank you for taking the time over the course of the build to post.*

----------

OhhWatALoser (08-27-2017)

----------


## Sunnieskys

This is amazing OWAL! Love this set up.

----------

OhhWatALoser (08-27-2017)

----------


## Brent857

Amazing thread! I am working on closing on my home soon ans want to do something similar. Any chance you can reload or fix the links on the past pictures?! Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Any chance you can reload or fix the links on the past pictures?! Thanks!


Sadly as the pictures say, thats a photo bucket policy change.
They are now photo hostage unless you have a monthly paid account.

----------


## Darkbird

> Sadly as the pictures say, thats a photo bucket policy change.
> They are now photo hostage unless you have a monthly paid account.


Not to hijack the thread Pit, but why is it that this forum doesn't host it's own images? I can't even think of another forum I'm on that doesn't, and I'm on quite a few. But it really does stink what PB did to users, I'm on several radio control aircraft forums and this has pretty much destroyed some really good scale build threads. And the cost to fix it is nuts. I deleted all my pics from PB.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Not to hijack the thread Pit, but why is it that this forum doesn't host it's own images? I can't even think of another forum I'm on that doesn't, and I'm on quite a few. But it really does stink what PB did to users, I'm on several radio control aircraft forums and this has pretty much destroyed some really good scale build threads. And the cost to fix it is nuts. I deleted all my pics from PB.


They have hosting but the file size limit is too small for anything without resizing it yourself or changing your camera settings.

----------


## Darkbird

> They have hosting but the file size limit is too small for anything without resizing it yourself or changing your camera settings.


Gotcha. Still, I don't have this issue with other forums I'm on. Of course that may be due to my phone being the best camera I currently own, or at least the most convenient. I think they are both 12mp. Now that you mention it though, I believe I remember having to resize my profile pic, which is why it's still that old one. Don't live in that house or own that snake anymore, lol.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Amazing thread! I am working on closing on my home soon ans want to do something similar. Any chance you can reload or fix the links on the past pictures?! Thanks!


If I get some time ill do a photo dump of the build, but time has been at a premium for me lately. You can still click on each individual picture though and see it. They only disabled 3rd party hosting, can still see it on photobuckets site.

----------


## Brent857

Thanks, I was able to view most the pictures that way. Looks great.

----------

